# lm_sensors kernel 2.6.33 on nvidia chipset

## Tinitus

Hallo,

leider zeigt mein senors keine Werte an.

Installiert habe ich Kernel 2.6.33 und sys-apps/lm_sensors-3.1.2

Das Board hat einen nvidia Chipset. Im Kernel habe alle Sensormodule aktiviert.

Mit einem Intel Chipset klappt es alles einwandfrei...

Wo setzt man da an?

G. R.

----------

## schachti

Erkennt sensors-detect denn die vorhandenen Sensoren?

----------

